# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  عمرة مقبولة

## * أم علي *

السلام عليكم 

الغاليات اذا حد قال لج عمرة مقبولة بشو تردين عليه ؟

= )

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## فيتامين سي

وعليكم السلام 

يالغاليه اذا حد قالج عمره مقبوله ردي عليه 

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 

وعقبالكم ان شااء الله زيارة بيت الله 


اذا انتي سايره العمره الله يتقبل منج ويغفر ذنوبكم ياارب

----------


## عينآويه 7

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------

